# My Adult Meece



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Midnight Dream- Black Doe









Stud Muffin- Seal Point Himilayan (Fox?) Buck









Cheese- Golden Agouti Doe









Chips- Pied Dove Doe









Patches- Pied Agouti Brindle Doe









Blue- Blue Tan Doe


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awwww. they're very nice, i like cheese


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks thats my boyfriends favorite too he named her cheese  ... But he "doesnt like the mice" :roll:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're all really sweet- and so well behaved, sitting still for you to take their pics!  ( I always end up with lots of pics of tails as my mice refuse to sit still! :roll: )


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

i had to wait 5 mins each till they gave up going in circles :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Chips looks satin too correct? Chips and Blue are my fav picks!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

yes Chips is satin

Stud Muffin and Blue are Satin Angoras


----------

